# 1951 Schwinn Clubman info?....



## bikepaulie (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone have pics of a Schwinn Clubman? Look like fun!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2018)

@Schwinn499 @cyclingday


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 17, 2018)

I remember looking into these around 2010 and there wasnt much info out there. I remember someone somewhere saying they had one or knew of someone that had one, but IIRC they never replied with info or pictures. It was possibly a member of "The Wheelmen". Ive seen a few fakes that were built up as well. Happy hunting.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 17, 2018)

They are exceedingly rare today. I believe not many were built, even far fewer than the basic Continental touring model (you can find those, but even they're also somewhat difficult to find in complete, good shape today). At one point, I came across a Continental with drop bars, Sturmey hub, and 3-speed Cyclo kit (making it nominally a 9-speed). No clue if that was built up from a basic touring model or was an actual Clubman outfitted with Cyclo kit. I deliberately look for 1930s-50s era Schwinn lightweights, and having seen only despite deliberately seeking these kinds of bikes out, I would say they're in the "very rare" category of finds today.

There is one humorous aspect here as well. A Clubman and "continental" styling are actually two different things. Continental (French basically) means usually tighter frame angles and smaller fork rake. A "Clubman" is of English (non-continental) origin and usually has slacker frame angles and a bit longer fork rake than the French road bike. Reynolds 531 was the gold standard tubing on the English and French higher-end bikes. 

The Schwinn bike looks like it's neither English nor continental - it looks like a classic Schwinn lightweight Cro-Mo fillet brazed frame built up with what passed for American-made road components. This all speaks to the fact that most of the American public was unfamiliar with these kinds of bikes and that Schwinn was pushing to make a market for itself with sporty, adult riders. It was a great idea that was ahead of its time - too far ahead of its time. Schwinn sold way more ballooners and kids bikes than these bikes.


----------



## harpon (Jan 18, 2018)

A bondage and Vietnam frame?  I agree...


----------

